# Fiesta ST exhaust tips



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been asked to valet a 3yr old Fiesta ST and to clean up the exhaust tips whilst I'm at it. The customer has sent me some pics....whats the best approach for these?? :thumb:


----------



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Get some tardis on them then Id give some britemax twins set a go but they do look really badly tarnished


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

If it was me I'd start off with cleaning them with a wheel cleaner, then follow up with a tar remover followed by a good polish with autosol and 0000 grade wire wool and finished off with a coat of fk1000p or similar.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

I think they are supposed to be dark smoke chrome type finish. They look to be quite corroded, so I’d make that clear with the customer. No point spending an hour on those only for the owner to say they’ll replace them with new ones (assuming they can be slid off and new slid on).

Or go with 0000 wire wool and Autosol to get the worst off.

If you don’t want to buy more products and Have bar keepers friend in the house (or similar) you could try that.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I have Tardis, Smart Wheels and Autosol, but will get some 0000 steel wool. Just wondering whether they are actually chrome or supposed to be a dark finish. :thumb:


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

Mine were worse than this. Multigrade wire wool with Autosol, but don't let the chrome go dry, keep the wool wet with a good blob of Autosol.

2 x Jetseal 106 afterwards then a coat of SN Hybrid.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Make sure to get some pics up when done


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow they’re needing some work. I’d just reiterate above, a good tar remover, metal polish, possibly with some 0000 grade wire wool and a good polish...

Def (hopefully) going to be a good before and after.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Will post pics after I get the job done on Monday :thumb:


----------



## Actrosman (Oct 23, 2013)

Is it a diesel or running rich? The pipes on my diesel Mondeo aren’t half as bad as that!


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I don't think its diesel. Its a 2015 Fiesta ST, so assume its a 1.6 petrol :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Can't get a fiesta st180 diesel lol.


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Found AS Smart wheels, Tardis, Bilt Hamber Surfex and Iron X - all help before using Britemax twins


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

So, I had a go at tackling these for a customer today, and these are the results. The outer edge of the tailpipes were quite badly corroded and no amount of cleaning/polishing was having any impact other than making the surface smooth. The main parts of the tailpipes were improved by about 90%, which the customer was happy with when you consider how they looked in my original post. Products used were Smart Wheels, Tardis, 0000 steel wool and Autosol :thumb:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Much improved over what they were and if the owner / customer was happy, then all good :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Another angle :thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

*Great improvment*

Thats a great improvment but they are still nasty looking,

It amazes me a nice car like that 3 years old and thats bad, some people shouldent have nice things if they cant take care of them!!!!

My straight pipe on my 1.9 TDi looks almost as good as when it was put on 4 years ago


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Had the same on a 3 series I bought. 

You can improve them a certain amount but that's it, I doubt they had been cleaned much since new. 

I'd buy new ones or depending you could possibly have them powdercoated silver.


----------



## tavner2 (Mar 30, 2014)

Autosol...


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Wowzer. Neither of my MK7 Fiesta ST tips ever got that bad. My guess is they haven't been touched since new.... They come up lovely and shiney inside and out normally.


----------

